# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  DC DV: Justice League Association

## A_Citrus

The Justice League Association is a team of elite superheroes, all with the common goal of fighting for justice. They may have different views, but they all agree that justice must prevail!

Read this thread for info about the DC DV universe:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f53/dc-dv-...encing-119151/

*The Justice League Board of Members*

*Chairman:* _The Atom_
*Member:* _The Flash_
*Inventor:* _The Bat-Man_
*Member:* _Superman_
*Member:* _Green Lantern_

*Wanted Criminals*

----------


## Siиdяed

No Catwoman? 

:[

----------


## Caliban

*Justice League of America: Official Report*

_Reporting from ... The Flash_

After Superman heard the sounds of Battle in his old town of Smallville, the JLA headed towards what was sure to be a dangerous situation. Finding the Insane Kryptonian GeneralZod at the scene - the JLA attacked without delay. The battle was hard and the Green Lantern was knocked unconcious early on. However, after a distraction from The Flash, both Green Lantern and Superman managed to knock the General down to size.

Seeing the battle was lost, the General tried to make good his escape. But Batman acted swiftly, catching the General with his grapple gun just long enough for Superman to wrestle him to the ground. All seemed well. But then, betrayal struck! Catwoman tried to free GeneralZod, her motives as yet unknown to the League. They were forced to take her down and now she sits in Prison - plotting her revenge. The General was imprisoned inside a Magical Cage constructed by the Genius Scientist and leader of the League - The Atom.

Just what was Zod doing in Superman's home town?


*Personal Suggestion: The Flash*

I would like to make special mention to the Atom, who now guards the Kryptonian madman. After imprisoning General Zod, we could use Batman's mind control technology to take control of his mind. Perhaps then we can get the information we require.


*Secondary Report: Issue Overview*

(Chaos in Smallville) - The first mission of the newly formed JLA - complete with two new heroes, Green Lantern and Catwoman. Racing to Superman's small-time old home in the sticks, Smallville, they find the town in ruins, a disaster caused by General Zod, the feared other survivor of Krypton! Battling the enraged super-fiend, the JLA manage to contain him, just, only to be betrayed by a sudden turn from Catwoman! Catwoman subdued and handed over to the authorities, Zod is imprisoned in a magic construction created by the JLA leader, the Atom, in the Hub City hide-out of the Flash and the Atom. Questions remain, however. What was Zod doing in Smallville, and where are Superman's parents, Ma and Pa Simpson?

----------


## Siиdяed

*JLA Event*
*JLA : Year One*
*The Crime Syndicate of Amerika*

_This is the first 'Event' for the JLA, and is on-going until resolved. It can be ignored, with consequences, or it can be dealt with and the participants rewarded._



*Premise:* In his laboratory in Hub City, Cody Scott - ace science student as well as being _The Atom!_, bold hero and leader of the JLA - is observing a spatial anomaly through his telescope when suddenly a strange rift appears to be torn through the skyline!
Calling the JLA, they investigate, flown up by the _Green Lantern_ on a hard light platform. To their surprise, they find themselves looking through the rift into another world...one strangely similar to their own! Suddenly, there is a freak surge from the rift and the JLA are drawn in just as the rift closes...trapping them in the parallel universe!
Here they find a very different super-team, also enjoying its first year of activity...only this is not a team of super-heroes, but a team of super-villains, calling themselves the Criminal Syndicate of Amerika!
Can the JLA defeat the CSA and find a way back to their own universe?

*Effects:* Until completed, every JLA member will find themselves facing bizarre abberations caused by the collision of the DC DV universe with the parallel one if they are attempting an issue that is not tied in to the event.

*Conditions of JLA: Year One Issues:* Characters cannot invent/experiment at the beginning and end of each issue. Characters with hide-outs are not able to use them during the issue.



*Objectives:*

Superman must defeat Ultraman in a solo issue. CSA VICTORYFlash must defeat Johnny Quick in a solo issue.Batman must defeat Owlman in a solo issue. JLA VICTORYGreen Lantern must defeat Power Ring in a solo issue.The Atom must discover a way to reverse the dimension rift using the device in the CSA's Panopticon in a solo issue.



*Reward for Success:* Each member of the JLA will receive either a unique item, the identity/suit of their CSA counter-part, or a new NPC side-kick.

----------


## Siиdяed

*Ultraman*
_NPC_

*Alias:* Andrew Samson
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 80/100

DEX: 11
INT: 1
STR: 16
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Super-Leap (able to leap a skyscraper in a single bound), Super-Strength, Super-Speed, Telescopic Vision, Super-Senses, Near Invulnerability, X-Ray Vision, Super Breath.

*Skills Attained:* 

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* The Old Blue 'n' Red (worn)

----------


## Siиdяed

*Owlman*
_NPC_

*Alias:* Gustav von Brandt
*Age:* 34
*Gender:* Male
*Level 5*

*Health:* 0/30
*Armour:* 0/20

DEX: 4
INT: 4
STR: 4
WILL: 5

*Powers:* None, though extraordinarily wealthy.

*Skills Attained:* Inventing Tendencies (allows inventing) ; Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks) ; Martial Arts (chance to counter most attacks instantly) ; Detective (easier to examine areas for leads) ; Gotham Knowledge (when fighting a Gotham foe, can make a roll for additional information and weaknesses)

*Inventory:* [UTILITY BELT HOLDS 8 ITEMS] Grapple-Gun ; Owl-arangs (15/15) ; Radio-Deceiver ; Kryptonite-Edged Bladed Gauntlets (adds +2 to unarmed combat damage, and optional Kryptonite effect) ; Exploding Owl-arangs 2/5 ; Night-Vision Cowl Adaptors ; Anti-Hope Gas Capsules (3/3) ; Gliding Cape
*Costumes:* Pulp Grey and Black ; Light Armour Owl-Suit [10/10] ; Medium Armour Owl-Suit [20/20] (worn)
*Hide-Out:* The Owl-Cave (a large cave beneath the von Brandt mansion in Gotham City).

*Spoiler* for _Equipment in Cave_: 



Owlmobile
Owlgyro

Owl-arangs
Exploding Owl-arangs
Bladed-Gloves (adds +2 to unarmed combat damage)
Kryptonite-Edged Bladed Gauntlets (+2 to unarmed combat damage, removal of the lead-based coverings activates the usal effects of Kryptonite)
Grapple-Gun
Radio-Deceiver (cancels out all Hatter-man anti-CSA radio signals in the area)
Night-Vision Cowl Adaptors
Anti-Hope Gas Capsules (thrown on the ground they create an antidote gas to Scarecrow's hope gas)
Gliding Cape (allows for extended periods of gliding using the cape)

----------


## Siиdяed

*Johnny Quick*
_NPC_

*Alias:* Michael Mallone
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 21
INT: 1
STR: 3
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Super-Speed (Faster than a Speeding Train).

*Skills Attained:* Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks),  Pun-tastic (+2 to INT when taking a talking related check) ; Feather-Light (less damage taken falling)

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* Old Speed-Suit ; Magic-Imbued Suit (worn)
*Hide-Out:* Johnny Q's Bar 'n' Grill (a warehouse in Hub City, formerly used by the Bug-Eyed Hero).

*Spoiler* for _Equipment in Grill_: 



Merlin's Wand

Magic Prison [holding Major Zod]

----------


## Siиdяed

*Power Ring*
_NPC_

*Alias:* Andre Danson
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 35/35

DEX: 2
INT: 2
STR: 2
WILL: 16

*Powers:* Flight, Create Solid Light Constructs

*Skills Attained:* 

*Inventory:* Magic-Based Ring
*Costumes:* Green and Black Suit (worn)

----------


## A_Citrus

Hmm. Unfortunately I can't edit my first post in here, to update information...

----------


## Siиdяed

What needs an edit, Shock?

----------


## Erii

why is cat still under criminals :O

----------


## Caliban

Just a quick warning. I won't be doing my solo until about 4 days from now. In wales. Which is fun.

----------

